# Mulberry....how long to season?



## dannynelson77 (Mar 8, 2010)

Just took down a decent sized Mulberry tree this weekend.  Man this stuff looks super sappy!  How long does it take to season?  Also, anyone know how it splits?  I havent tried yet.


----------



## CJRages (Mar 8, 2010)

I picked up about 1/2 cord of very heavy, green Mulberry last week. It has been super easy to split - very straight grain. I am guessing one year to season on average.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 8, 2010)

Most, but not all of the wood that is really heavy with sap will actually season quite fast so I'd guess you can burn it next winter with no problems. Good luck.


----------



## dannynelson77 (Mar 8, 2010)

Good to hear I was hoping to hear that!  And yea wow is this stuff heavy!


----------



## CJRages (Mar 8, 2010)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Most, but not all of the wood that is really heavy with sap will actually season quite fast so I'd guess you can burn it next winter with no problems. Good luck.



What other varieties of wood have heavy, but fast drying characteristics? Would you include Osage Orange (hedge)? What others?


----------



## stint9 (Mar 8, 2010)

YUP

Burned lotsa Mulberry
Splits easy, dries well in a year, and burns great.
But does tend to be "sparky"


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Mar 8, 2010)

I've never been real ga-ga over Mulberry, even though we're swimming in it here in PA. I don't feel that it burns as well as some of the other hardwoods that we have around here, even when it's seasoned. Maybe it's just me...I will keep some for myself (very little), but usually sell it instead.


----------



## dannynelson77 (Mar 8, 2010)

Really?  First time I heard negative things about Mulberry.......


----------



## smokinj (Mar 8, 2010)

dannynelson77 said:
			
		

> Really? First time I heard negative things about Mulberry.......



+1 wouldn't be upset if that's all I had to burn..


----------



## KarlP (Mar 8, 2010)

Burns fine after a year.  Throws a lot less sparks when burning after two.  A great wood for long burns!


----------



## Tony H (Mar 9, 2010)

Had one in the yard til last year didn't like the tree but the wood burns good. Got only a little cut last year lots left to cut and split very soon so I can use it next winter. I swear it's much heavier than oak !


----------



## CJRages (Mar 9, 2010)

According to Wikipedia:
"The fruit and leaves are sold in various forms as nutritional supplements. Raw fruit and green parts of the plant have a white sap that is intoxicating and mildly hallucinogenic."

Beware of the white sap my friends... 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morus_(plant)


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Mar 9, 2010)

Here's a better link  that worked for me.


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Mar 9, 2010)

I have harvested and burned some 'Locust' which I later came to believe was actually Mulberry. Very wet, heavy rounds, distinctive bright amber yellow core wood that turns a rusty red after seasoning. The core wood remains yellow if you resplit it. I expected it was going to be real slow seasoning like Oak, but actually it seasoned considerably sooner. Burns great- good and hot, coals good, and spits and sparks a little. I love the stuff, good as Oak. One year seasoning would definitely be OK, IMO.


----------



## Redburn (Mar 9, 2010)

I really like Mulberry it dry's fast burns hot and makes lots of coals, great for over night burns,the btu's are the same as red oak .I never pass it up..


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 9, 2010)

CJRages said:
			
		

> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CJ, how about elm for one. They don't come with much more sap than a gnarly old elm. If you cut the elm when the tree is alive and if you can get it split it really dries amazingly fast. Many of the softer woods are like this but you do have to get them split in order to have them dry fast.

I have no experience with osage orange.


----------



## Danno77 (Mar 9, 2010)

until MC is <20%


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Mar 9, 2010)

dannynelson77 said:
			
		

> Really?  First time I heard negative things about Mulberry.......




I wouldn't call it negative things, I think it's okay, but maybe it's my setup /draft or whatever but I would trade anyone anyday Mulberry for Cherry, Ash-heck I'd even trade it for Sycamore.

Go ahead and call me crazy, it won't be the first or last time! I guess that I just like woods that burn a little more "lively"-again, it could be my setup.


----------



## Superlite (Mar 9, 2010)

I burn quite a bit of Mulberry and I think it is similar to Black Locust except it can pop and spark quite a bit, I wouldn't turn it away unless it has been standing dead for a long time. It gets to be like concrete I have few standing dead on the property and just leave em they may have been there dead for 20+ years maybe and don't look like they are doing anything but turning to stone.


----------

